# I want to get some pennywort.



## yonexfox (Sep 17, 2014)

I am looking for some pennywort. 
Checked online says petco have it however, called several stores that they all said they didn't have it.
Any idea folks.

Thanks


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

Petsmart is supposed to have it, but none of my local stores has it. You can buy from the for sale and trade thread on this forum if you have at least 25 posts or you can try aquabid.com or liveaquaria.com  Good luck.


----------



## Lusher (Apr 19, 2013)

got a lot of pennywort brazilian giant and dwarf pennywort hydrocotyle t. japan


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

I have pennywort as well if you're in the Richardson area


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I grow Hydrocotyle leucocephala aka Brazilian Pennywort.
Is that what your looking for?

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=146


----------

